# TIPP:Provisorischer knetworkmanager für kde4

## HeadbangingMan

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn man in diesen Tagen (Dezember 2009) KDE-4.3 und NetworkManager einsetzt, bleibt einem wohl nur das nm-applet von Gnome.

Alle ebuilds von NetworkManager-kde4, knetworkmanager oder plasma-widget-network-manager (Da gibt's wohl verschiedene Ansätze), die man noch im Netz findet und die sourcen per svn holen, funktionieren nicht mehr, da die sourcen unterhalb websvn.kde.org an eine andere Stelle im Baum verschoben wurden.

Die Live-ebuilds aus layman/kde/ benötigen >=portage-2.2 und >=qt-4.6.0.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich bis hierher falsch liege (ich habe jedenfalls viel gegoogled  :Smile: ). 

Ich habe mir folgendermaßen geholfen, vielleicht findet das jemand nützlich:

 Das soll keine WIKI-Fähige Anleitung sein, dieser "Hack" dient mir nur als Provisorium, bis es (hoffentlich) bei KDE-4.4 drin ist. Außerdem wollte ich mir keine Software außerhalb von Portage installieren.

OpenSUSE 11.2 liefert NetworkManager-kde4 mit, also nach einem src.rpm gesucht, z.B. 

```

http://download.opensuse.org/update/11.2/rpm/src/NetworkManager-kde4-0.9.svn1043876-1.3.1.src.rpm

```

Das ganze um- und entpacken:

```

cd /usr/local/src

rpm2tar NetworkManager-kde4-0.9.svn1043876-1.3.1.src.rpm

tar xf NetworkManager-kde4-0.9.svn1043876-1.3.1.src.tar

```

Bei dem hier beschriebenen rpm waren noch einige Patches dabei, die habe ich mal mit eingebaut:

```

cd networkmanager                                                                                                                     

cat ../r1047285-doubleclick-other-networks-dialog.diff | patch -p0                                                                    

cat ../r1047562-invalid-timestamps.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1047612-hide-wireless-no-hardware.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1047763-update-settings-signal.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1048007-routing-not-accepted.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1048697-const-iterators.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1049067-vpn-secrets-prompt.diff | patch -p0

cat ../r1050511-openvpn-x509-no-password.diff |patch -p0

cat ../r1050784-activatable-sorting.diff |patch -p0

cd ..

```

Dann habe ich aus dem Verzeichnis einen neuen tarball für unser ebuild geschnürt:

```

mv networkmanager knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1

tar cvzf knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1.tar.gz ./knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1

cp knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles/

```

Einen ebuild zusammengeklaut:

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="2"

KDE_MINIMAL="4.2"

inherit kde4-base

SRC_URI="http://brain/knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1.tar.gz"

DESCRIPTION="knetworkmanager von OpenSUSE 11.2"

HOMEPAGE="http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="

        >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.0

        >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1 kde-base/solid[networkmanager]

        "

LDFLAGS=""

src_unpack() {

        kde4-base_src_unpack

}

src_install() {

        kde4-base_src_install

}

```

Diesen unter

```

/usr/local/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1.ebuild

```

gespeichert und mit

```

ebuild knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1.ebuild digest

echo "=kde-misc/knetworkmanager-provisorium-0.0.1">>/etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av kde-misc/knetworkmanager-provisorium

```

gebaut.

Der build-Vorgang lief bei mir ohne Fehler durch und ich konnte das Programm durch ALT-F2 => knetworkmanager starten. Der Mehrwert liegt vor allem darin, dass das WLAN-Passwort in kwallet abgelegt werden kann, so spart man sich das zusätzliche Passwort für nm-applet/gnome-keyring.

Das ganze ist wie gesagt very quick & very dirty und wird hoffentlich nicht mehr lange notwendig sein. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich natürlich offen  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

ganz einfach man nehme das knetworkmanager ebuild aus dem kde overlay.

Das einzige Manko ist, dass das ebuild knetworkmanager aus den svn sourcen erstellt.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ganz einfach man nehme das knetworkmanager ebuild aus dem kde overlay.
> 
> Das einzige Manko ist, dass das ebuild knetworkmanager aus den svn sourcen erstellt.

 

kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 enthält:

```

QT_MINIMAL="4.6.0_beta"

```

Außerdem kann ich diese live-ebuilds, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, erst ab >=portage-2.2 nutzen, das ist aber noch maskiert.

----------

